# Akira Ifukube Concert in Chicago - Dec. 17, 2016



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Attention music-lovers in the Chicagoland area!

I will be the Master of Ceremonies at a special concert of Akira Ifukube's music at Nichols Hall at the Music Institute of Chicago on Saturday, December 17, 2016 at 6:00 PM.

As many of you may know, I am a researcher and advocate of the music of the Japanese composer Akira Ifukube. I manage and author the official English language website about him at www.akiraifukube.org.

This concert is being organized to commemorate the 10th anniversary of the composer's passing. (In Japan, the 10-year anniversary of one's death is significant.)

At this concert, you will hear several of the late composer's chamber works. (See the flyer below.)

The principal performer will be Miss Reiko Yamada, an Ifukube specialist who was a student of the composer.

To purchase tickets, you can click on this link: http://ifukubetenthmemorial.brownpapertickets.com

If you live in the Chicago area, I strongly encourage you to come to this concert next month, meet me and enjoy some remarkably good music!


----------

